# ZFS and tmpfs



## Windmill (May 13, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for improving compiling time so I'd like to use tmpfs(5) for the build directory. How is it done with ZFS?


----------



## KdeBruin (May 13, 2014)

The use of tmpfs() has nothing to do with ZFS. Just take a look at the manual page on how to use it.


----------



## Windmill (May 13, 2014)

Ok, I know how to use tmpfs(5), I thought that with ZFS it was different.


----------

